# Need Help on Condo Complex



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

We usually do parking lots and would like some help on pricing these condo complexs (4 all together). There are no driveways involved. Only requires street plowing , walkways and door platforms. The owner is asking for a price per storm 2"+. Since I have never done any complexes I could really use opinions. Also will be salted.


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

can anyone give me a hand ?


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Dec 21, 2007)

Can you give us some measurements. We need to know more. Let us know how many square feet of pavemet there is, how many square feet of sidewalks, how many door platforms, do you need to shovel in between/behind the cars or is that home owner responsibility,etc...

Once you know all of that a quick search on here will give you, all the answers you need very quickly


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

no shoveling in between cars needed.. i was wondering if you guys usually charge per sq ft for walkways..


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

call me if you need a hand with the contract. 631-328-3200 or cell 516-909-1068


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

the second picture is about 27,000sq ft of walkways and 142,400sq ft of road....


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

I'm roughed out at 2-2500 with salt on that for the first 3 inches.

2 one tons with 9ft blades one with a 2yd sander
one bobcat 4 series or an S70 for the walks
Two-four shovelors for the door ways


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Im not sure how similar our markets are though.... Boston MA.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

What about all the cars parked there during the night ,and do you need to come back?


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

no between the cars is with the homeownersand behind..


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

anyone else have a idea?


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Who's cleaning up the mess after you plow the cars in?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

c&i concrete;1516123 said:


> anyone else have a idea?


LOL, what, you didnt like my price?


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1516125 said:


> Who's cleaning up the mess after you plow the cars in?


I would def want to come in for a clean up pass.


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

2+ storms. What about if you need to come back 4 hrs later? Full price? Your best guess is to break down each unit then multiply it by how may are there,plus a little extra. The road is like 4 passes and out.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1516129 said:


> 2+ storms. What about if you need to come back 4 hrs later? Full price? Your best guess is to break down each unit then multiply it by how may are there,plus a little extra. The road is like 4 passes and out.


I would think that if I counted each unit individually, I would come out with an astronomical price as an end result...


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

c&i concrete;1516123 said:


> anyone else have a idea?


How about this. DO YOU HAVE ANY IDEA WHAT YOU ARE UP AGAINST OR WHAT YOU SHOULD BE CHARGING? How about plus or minus a GRAND no materials. Can you tell us that? Pretty big ball park for you to play in there with that variance.....


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

Better to lose it ,then lose money doing it.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

grandview;1516146 said:


> Better to lose it ,then lose money doing it.


U kidding me? I love busting my stuff up for free!!


----------



## c&i concrete (Nov 8, 2012)

i have plenty of trucks with plows and machines and also man power.
i have plowed parking lots plenty of times.im just wondering what is average that everyone charges for developments , im not the type of guy to underbid but i also dont want to be to high. the thing is they dont want a seasonal price , they want a price per storm 2" trigger.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Please don't take offense to this but I don't think you have a clue as to how to do this on your own.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

If you've been doing this for as long as you say you have this lot should take you an hour price out. It's easy. Man/equipment hours plus material. And since you've yet to even guess as to how much you bthink worth, I have no other conclusion but to call bullsh-t.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

If a place like this wants a Per Push Price they're probably Cheap As F^&*(


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

All i can say is the 2-4 shovelers will work


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

Per push prices can work out if you set them up the right way. I tell my per push customers that they trig in four inch increments. Each additional four inches is 70% of the initial cost, and that seems to be working well for me. "Per push" can have several definitions depending on who you talk to. To me, it means if you have a 12 inch storm, I will be coming three times, and each time I come, you will pay X dollars.


----------



## BigBoyPlowin (Nov 16, 2012)

BC Handyman;1516214 said:


> All i can say is the 2-4 shovelers will work


Yeah As long as they all have an ATV (with plow) and a Shovel!


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

BigBoyPlowin;1516616 said:


> Yeah As long as they all have an ATV (with plow) and a Shovel!


Apparently you didn't see the sidewalk bobcats listed directly above the shovelors, I dont know what good your atvs with plows would be on door steps and landings....


----------



## BC Handyman (Dec 15, 2010)

ducaticorse;1516617 said:


> Apparently you didn't see the sidewalk bobcats listed directly above the shovelors, lol, I'm glad someone caught thatThumbs Up I dont know what good your atvs with plows would be on door steps and landings....


________________:laughing:


----------



## PALS Landscapin (Dec 3, 2011)

Im not trying to be rude but your post says that you have plenty of equipment and manpower, so that tells me that you been doing this for some time so this shouldn't be hard for you to figure out. And what Grandview said see how many units are in the complex and figure out what a round about number for each unit. Every one of those units pay a maintenance fee. All I do is commercial plowing and I just picked up another 175 unit just like this one. And you also said that your not responsible to clean up the mess when they move there cars is "FALSE". I been through this with plenty of property management companies and if you don't do a clean up then don't expect to do that contract next year.


----------



## ducaticorse (Oct 16, 2012)

PALS Landscapin;1517385 said:


> Im not trying to be rude but your post says that you have plenty of equipment and manpower, so that tells me that you been doing this for some time so this shouldn't be hard for you to figure out. And what Grandview said see how many units are in the complex and figure out what a round about number for each unit. Every one of those units pay a maintenance fee. All I do is commercial plowing and I just picked up another 175 unit just like this one. And you also said that your not responsible to clean up the mess when they move there cars is "FALSE". I been through this with plenty of property management companies and if you don't do a clean up then don't expect to do that contract next year.


You're not being rude, you're simply coming to the only logical conclusion that the information provided by him formulates. And that is that he hasn't the slightest clue as to how to bid something this size. And that is ok, but really, when people take time to give a thought out response, and he responds with "any one else have an idea" it's like he already has his mind made up about something, and is just asking a question to ask the question, rather than to get any beneficial input.


----------



## Guzzo856 (Feb 16, 2010)

2-4, 2200
6-8. 4800
8-10, 6700
10-12, 8300
to salt 1200 per app


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

That place looks like it would suck to do at night....since the entire perimeter area is parking. Where can you put all the snow? At the townhouse complex I do they have until we leave the site to get their cars out of their driveways or they are out of luck.


----------



## ProLawn Outdoor (Dec 15, 2008)

rcn971;1548455 said:


> That place looks like it would suck to do at night....since the entire perimeter area is parking. Where can you put all the snow? At the townhouse complex I do they have until we leave the site to get their cars out of their driveways or they are out of luck.


Agreed you have to have a much better idea what there expectations are for snow placement on the property, and where it is acceptable to pile snow. You just gonna bury all those cars with nice big windrows? Place could turn into a real mess after the first good storm and your gonna be getting calls. To the OP, save yourself the headache and stick to those lots, sounds like thats your strongpoint anyways.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

You are going to attempt those lots with 2 pickups?


----------



## luv2exl8t (Nov 11, 2010)

I am subbed out to do two complex a little bit bigger than the ones you have described. I plow both complex`s in a 3-6 inch storm in little inder 6 hours. I also have a lot more room to put snow that what your picture shows. The reason i can do them so quickly is because i have a shoveling crew of 6-10 guys and each complex shoveling snow away from the cars.


----------

